# STEP7 5.2: Netzwerkkarte lässt sich nicht als PG-PC-Schnittstelle einstellen



## Forumaner (27 Dezember 2007)

*GELÖST: STEP7 5.2: Netzwerkkarte lässt sich nicht als PG-PC-Schnittstelle einstellen*

Hallo,

gibt es eine Art Add-On für STEP7 5.2 unter Win98SE, mit dem man die Netzwerkkarte als PG-PC-Schnittstelle einstellen kann?

Vielen Dank,
Forumaner

*EDIT:*
Das Problem hat sich erledigt!
Man braucht die Simatic NET-Software 5/2000, damit sollte es laut Siemens problemlos mit der Kommunikation über die Netzwerkkarte klappen!

*Das Thema ist von meiner Seite aus geschlossen und dient nur noch zur Information!*


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (28 Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen,

in neueren Versionen von Step7 (ich meine ab V.5.4) ist der Treiber auch ohne Simatic NET enthalten.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## OHGN (3 Januar 2008)

Bei V5.3 gehts auch schon.


----------

